# Colour Curiosity



## FiorghlanPoodles (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi there, wonder if you all could tell us, as we're too impatient to see what happens, about the colour of our keeper pup. We bred a litter out of our blue (blues, blacks, creams, whites, apricots in pedigree with blue and cream being more recent) to a white dog (black, white and silver in lines). Our puppy was born with a slight cream colour bar belly, at 8 weeks was cream and white mixed all over body with bright orange ears. People talk about some strange silver hue "weimerarner" puppy, where they get darker, any pictures anyone? Wondering if our pup will be white or cream, registered white as looked a lot whiter at birth. Has a dark cream strip along his back that developed by 8 weeks or so, and is creamy in other places, ears, hocks and sides too. Is that what they call cream tipping in whites which is also possible? Attaching pictures, he was purple collar as a pup, and recent pics are 6/7 months old.


----------



## FiorghlanPoodles (Jan 21, 2020)

6 weeks


----------



## FiorghlanPoodles (Jan 21, 2020)

7 months


----------



## FiorghlanPoodles (Jan 21, 2020)

6 months


----------



## FiorghlanPoodles (Jan 21, 2020)

6 mo


----------



## FiorghlanPoodles (Jan 21, 2020)

7 mo


----------



## FiorghlanPoodles (Jan 21, 2020)

5 mo


----------



## FiorghlanPoodles (Jan 21, 2020)

5 mo


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks cream to me.I think the "apricot" ears will eventually fade. I am not a breeder, though. Those pups were sure chunky monkeys!


----------

